# Can I make a Rhinestone business work?



## juststarting (Aug 15, 2011)

I am in the business plan phase and have discussed with family and friends my ideas about starting a Rhinestone business. I want to know if it's possible to be profitable by only doing rhinestones? My intention is to market bridal shops and other predominately female organizations. I am going to need financing in order to purchase the heat press, cutter and programs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

juststarting said:


> I am in the business plan phase and have discussed with family and friends my ideas about starting a Rhinestone business. I want to know if it's possible to be profitable by only doing rhinestones? My intention is to market bridal shops and other predominately female organizations. I am going to need financing in order to purchase the heat press, cutter and programs. Any help would be appreciated.


YES it is definitely possible! I have only done rhinestones for the last year and just finally made my first vinyl shirt a couple of weeks ago! I am dying to make some more vinyl stuff but I have WAY too many rhinestone orders and just got hit with another order this morning from a local school. You might want to hit up sororities and schools in addition to the bridal shops.

Best to you! I hope you do well!


----------



## juststarting (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have alot of naysayers telling me it can only be a hobby and probably won't break even, let alone make a living at it. I had intended on going to schools and my feed store is willing to let me sell premade shirts. Even with that, they're telling me not enough people will buy. I'd like this to become my primary source of income.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

It may take a while to pay off your investors and become self supporting. There is money to be made in the rhinestone business. Good luck!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

juststarting said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have alot of naysayers telling me it can only be a hobby and probably won't break even, let alone make a living at it. I had intended on going to schools and my feed store is willing to let me sell premade shirts. Even with that, they're telling me not enough people will buy. I'd like this to become my primary source of income.


You can definitely make it work but Jean is right. You need to have another source of income for the first several months while you get started. A lot of expense goes into making samples for advertising, promo, and mistakes in the beginning. 

However, once you pick up a few big accounts that keep ordering from you, you can "sit back" and just make the shirts. You can always continue to add on to your business as well. I just bought a cap press a few weeks ago because I've gotten so many requests for hats and visors lately. It has pretty much paid itself off already and now I can start seeing profit from it.

I have one account whose first two orders paid off all of my equipment and software but I had been doing this 5 months before I picked that account up. It's a lot of networking and just getting the word out there that you're doing this. Business will build up faster than you know what to do with!


----------



## RCouture (Jul 21, 2011)

DivineBLing is right. You do need another source of income while you are starting out. Our business is just starting to pick up but having the extra income is very helpful and critical when you are starting a new business. It will take some time to get established but don't give up. Just keep pushing your product, keep an open mind, ask questions, research, ask for options and research. I did mean to say research twice. That is the one thing you need to do a lot of. By joining this forum, you have hit the jackpot of resources. A lot of what you need is right on this site! Welcome to the forum. Starting a new business is a wonderful adventure!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Everyone has offered you great advice. If you start off by simply purchasing some rhinestones, a software program and some business cards you will not need a lot of upfront money investment. You can always have others cut the templates for you. When you have paid off what you have initially invested then save for a cutter. There is nothing wrong with taking it slow when it comes to investing in your business. This way you are testing the waters to see if this is the right path for you to take. 

Good luck and we're all here to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I am just new to the rhinestone business as well. What I have done is research watch all the videos on You Tube ask lots of questions don't go out and buy the top of the line of every thing. If you want to cut your own rhinestone templates Then start their you can buy a good cutter and softeware for about $400.00 - $600.00 to get you started. It will save you tons of money by making your own templates but remember do your research and ask lot and lots of questions. The other thing is is the quality of the Rhinestones cheap is not the best buy watch for shine all the same size and The glue is very very inporten. I hope this will help there is always someone on this forum to help you out. 
Good luck 

Susan


----------



## sundae (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in the same boat... I've done some research and I'm looking into purchasing a cutter for sticky flock so that I'll be able to cut my own templates and convert images/pics into a rhinestone template..

Good luck to you..


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

The majority of my customers seem to be doing really well. Whether it's those in big cities or those in small towns, once they get a job or two with a cheer team, dance class, or school sports, it seems to just take off from there via referrals. And rhinestoned garments still seem to be just as popular with young girls as with the older female crowd... as in my friends and me!


----------



## theshirtman (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

I would suggest finishing the business plan and see if the numbers will work. Most business go out of business. I would suggest saving up some money and refining your plan. To see if this business can provide the income you desire. 

I would say that most of us deal in many promotional products Hats, shirts, Pens, Mugs and all the ASI,PPAI,Sage etc...so we can sell our customers as much as possible.

This board has a great amount of resources to learn.

Best Of Luck


----------

